# REVIEW: SM PRO iNano - Passive Volume Control



## tsububu

*SM Pro iNano - Passive Volume Control Review
*
 If you want any audio signal to be attenuated, whether it be an Active Monitor, mp3 player, or even a microphone signal - this product will do this in a simple and all-passive package.

 Personally, I am using the iNano to control the volume of my active speakers. Previously, I've been using a Mixer, which had too many features that weren't utilized and also the volume knob was small.





*Features*
 So basically this unit has balanced inputs and outputs and 3.5mm stereo input and output which can be used concurrently. For me, that meant I could hook up the monitors and a headphone amp. It also features a large volume knob and a mute button.




*Sound*
 There were no noticeable differences in sound quality as compared to when it was connected to the mixer. Apparently, the previous design (M-Patch 1) had limited the bandwidth, reduced the sound stage, etc; however this iNano is based off the M-Patch 2 which has gotten fairly positive reviews.

*Quality*
 The unit is made with a metal chassis, and plastic inputs and outputs. Feels pretty solid, and the volume knob is smooth.




*Price*
 Retails for $69US/$89AU, but purchased for $69AU (~$50US).

*Conclusion*
 The iNano is a simple passive volume control system, that is compact, cheap and does its job well.

 If you have any questions about this, please post it.


----------



## Quaddy

nice little review, i have two of these babies in various rooms and find it easier to use than my audioengine A5's own volume pot, especially with the mechanical mute button. really like these and can only see myself getting more in the future.

 very handy indeed.


----------



## tuomash

I have a question. 

 I can't connect headphones to my computer because I have E-MU 0404 soundcard. It doesn't have headphones output. 

 I wonder if this device could solve the problem. Is it possible to connect iNano to computer soundcard with two TRS jacks and then just plug in the headphones with minijack? Or do I have to connect also the minijack (from minijack in) to computer for to hear sounds from minijack out?


----------



## Quaddy

as long as your soundcard has mini jack out then you could simply connect that to the mini jack in on the inano and then plug your headphones into the mini jack out on the inano and the volume knob would then attenuate your headphone volume

 or you could run rca to mini from emu to inano? 

 HTH


----------



## tuomash

Hmm.. my soundcard doesn't have mini jack out. It's the problem. I have TRS output from my soundcard.

 So there is no sound coming from minijack out if I connect iNano to soundcard using just TRS-cables?


----------



## tuomash

I realized that my message could be a bit confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have soundcard which has only TRS Output which I use for my studio monitors. I'm trying to find solution which makes that TRS deliver sound to my monitors and also in the same time to my headphones. If iNano would work so that I could just plug the TRS in and then connect my monitors and headphones to iNano and also hear sounds from all of those devices, it would be perfect.


----------



## Quaddy

ahh i understand.

 yes sound like it would work

 connect the TRS jacks from emu into the TRS in on the inano

 then run TRS out of inano to monitors

 and also run headphones into the stereo out port on the inano

 so allowing two simultaneously connected connections (phones and monitors)

 the volume on the inano, however would control both headphones and monitors equally at the same time


----------



## tuomash

Volume control for both in the same time is no problem because I just turn the monitors off when I use headphones. I asked this because wasn't sure if the headphones needed to have also the cable connected from iNano minijack (in) to my soundcard (out) which isn't possible in my case since there is no minijack out in my soundcard. 

 So if it works, this solves my problem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Quaddy

no problem, no you dont need the inano minijack as the TRS will provide the sound which you access from the stereo out port on the inano for the headphones, thats the grat thing about the inano as opposed to the normal nano / patch nano models, they dont have the minijacks, just TRS!


----------



## tsububu

Tuomash, I also use the Emu-0404, no problems here!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

The iNano looks like just the ticket for someone wanting to use studio monitors for desktop audio. You need a handy volume control.

 I've been using the Mackie Big Knob for my setup. It's a convenient preamp, source switcher, and volume control. But it's not passive. One of these days I'll have to do some listening tests to see if the Mackie is affecting the sound.


----------



## Quaddy

on my inano, i have just noticed that at the *-2dB* marker (nearly full volume)
 the sound switches to mono till *0dB*, all other positions are fine.

 could anyone test theirs and see if thats happening on theirs? 

 thanks if able


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_on my inano, i have just noticed that at the *-2dB* marker (nearly full volume)
 the sound switches to mono till *0dB*, all other positions are fine.

 could anyone test theirs and see if thats happening on theirs? 

 thanks if able 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

anyone?


----------



## Bmac

I'm looking for some input from some current iNano users. I have some Dynaudio BM5A compacts on order, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to hook it up to my PC's soundcard.

 I just want to make sure that the iNano will work before I actually go buy the monitors. My plan is to go rca to mini from the soundcard to the iNano and then TRS to XLR from the iNano to the monitors. The soundcard out is unbalanced and the BM5A only accepts a balanced signal so I want make sure that I can go unbalanced in to the iNano and get balanced out. From the inputs and outputs that is the impression I get but it doesn't actually say anywhere in their product literature that is what it does. So am I correct in assuming that this will work?

 I'd also like to hook up a subwoofer to complete the bottom end. I don't want to split the signal and I'm wondering if I could use the mini out on the iNano to a subwoofer and then use the iNano to control both the monitors and sub at the same time. Does anyone know if this is possible?

 Any help would be appreciated!

 Thanks!


----------



## Ham Sandwich

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for some input from some current iNano users. I have some Dynaudio BM5A compacts on order, and I'm trying to figure out the best way to hook it up to my PC's soundcard._

 

I took a quick look at the online manual for the BM5A and it is able to accept either a balanced or unbalanced signal. To go unbalanced you'll need an adapter that goes from male XLR to RCA (something like this). Some monitors have 1/4 TRS (Tip Ring Sleeve) connectors instead of XLR connectors and in that case you'd use a TS to RCA adapter (something like this). The BM5A even has a switch for either -10 dB or +4dB levels. Balanced signals are +4 dB, unbalanced signals are -10 dB. Set the switch appropriately and you're all good.

 So you can go unbalanced from your sound card, through a volume knob, and then to the BM5A just fine.

 It's a similar situation for studio style subs. Use adapters if you want to use an unbalanced signal. Studio style subs have the sub do the crossover. Feed a full range stereo signal to the sub, the sub does the crossover and sends a signal to each monitor. Check the manual for the Dynaudio BM10s/BM12s sub. It has a wiring diagram in it. Those subs also have an unbalanced RCA input/output so no need for an adapter.


----------



## Bmac

Awesome. Thanks for the reply. That makes things much easier.

 Do I need to use an adapter or could I just use an RCA -> XLR cable?


----------



## Quaddy

you could use either but you will get better long term usage out of a set of adaptors in my experience, meaning you havent got to get a proprietory cable, and you can use standard set of cables and still have a set of standard cables after you are done with the inano (if your setup changes)


----------



## Bmac

Great. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## athenaesword

resurrecting this thread cus i'm thinking of getting one.

 just wanted to know what's the difference between a preamp, and this unit? many of the commercial preamps out there seem to be alot more expensive, and claim less than "completely transparent sound". can those who have the unit advise if you've experienced any loss in sound quality when using the inano?


----------



## noinimod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *athenaesword* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_resurrecting this thread cus i'm thinking of getting one.

 just wanted to know what's the difference between a preamp, and this unit? many of the commercial preamps out there seem to be alot more expensive, and claim less than "completely transparent sound". can those who have the unit advise if you've experienced any loss in sound quality when using the inano?_

 

if you just need a vol control knob to control your a7s, then this would be it.

 Another passive vol control knob you can look into is the level pilot. I got these for my bm5a and they're real nice.

 All the cheaper passive vol attenuators including the sm patch, nano patch and level pilot have slight channel imbalances at very low levels. Unless you get a goldpoint vol. attenuator or some other obscenely expensive attenuator, you probably won't get 100% balanced channels at low levels.


----------



## athenaesword

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noinimod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you just need a vol control knob to control your a7s, then this would be it.

 Another passive vol control knob you can look into is the level pilot. I got these for my bm5a and they're real nice.

 All the cheaper passive vol attenuators including the sm patch, nano patch and level pilot have slight channel imbalances at very low levels. Unless you get a goldpoint vol. attenuator or some other obscenely expensive attenuator, you probably won't get 100% balanced channels at low levels._

 

what is considered low level? <50%?


----------



## Kurotetsu

Resurrecting this thread (if thats allowed) because I'm also interested in getting the SM Pro Audio Nano Patch Plus:
   
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Patch-Passive-Volume-Controller/dp/tech-data/B005HQWP5U/ref=de_a_smtd
   
  I just had a question, as I looking into passive volume controllers I came across alot of discussion regarding potentiometers vs. stepped attenuators. One example was this:
   
http://beavishifi.com/articles/Volume_Control/
   
  From I can tell, potentiometer based volume controllers are cheaper, widely used, and have (slightly) better volume precision. Stepped attenuators appear to be considered more transparent, higher quality, much more expensive, and don't have quite as much volume precision. The most recommended passive controller I've found are those made by Goldpoint (like the SA1):
   
http://www.goldpt.com/sa1.html
   
  Unfortunately, they are stupid expensive. A bit more looking around revealed this on Ebay:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Passive-Preamplifier-Stepped-attenuator-passive-preamp-/271011294270?_trksid=p4069.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D605552815797276696&_qi=RTM1084480#ht_4352wt_1139
   
  It uses a stepped attenuator and its specs seem very close if not identical to the Goldpoints. Has anyone used those before?


----------

